# 2005 Sentra 1.8 s to 2005 SE-r Spec V Engine Swap



## breckinvdr (Oct 19, 2018)

Hi All,

Pretty new to the forums and I spent a really long time looking through various forums and sites and could not find the answer. I just acquired a 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8 s with only 60k Miles on it. It has been garage kept and babied. I want to start a build with this car and would like to start with a swap. I was wondering if anyone knew if it would possible to swap my 1.8 s with the SE-R Spec V engine? If so what else would go into it?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

